# Do you like time traveling?



## Aaron (Dec 29, 2008)

I only do it rarely cause I like the game to go in real time.. I only do it when I oreder something from the catalog.


----------



## SonicHyuga (Dec 29, 2008)

eh, haha, I only TT'd to see the holidays.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, im even in two Time traveling clubs.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 29, 2008)

No.


----------



## coffeebean! (Dec 29, 2008)

I only do one day at a time, and/or change the time.


----------



## Erica (Dec 29, 2008)

Aaron said:
			
		

> I only do it rarely cause I like the game to go in real time.. I only do it when I oreder something from the catalog.


Same here. I only TT to get catalog items faster.


----------



## SoL Taco (Dec 30, 2008)

i do if nooks store is closed or for trees to grow faster


----------



## DrewAhoy (Dec 30, 2008)

I've really only time traveled in the gamecube game. Of course, I'm not going to say I've never TTed in the other games, but never more than a week, (I missed the acorn festivel by one day, and I hadn't played the game in months.)


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 30, 2008)

Andyrew said:
			
		

> I've really only time traveled in the gamecube game. Of course, I'm not going to say I've never TTed in the other games, but never more than a week, (I missed the acorn festivel by one day, and I hadn't played the game in months.)


same i only TTd in GC version....and that was after a year and some months of playing it

never did in WW or yet in CF.......But i might start TTing in WW now that i only play it once in a while


----------



## Joe (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not to bothered about time travelling, Like I don't do it on City folk.
But I do do it on Wild World.


----------



## RocketMeowth (Dec 30, 2008)

I TT but only a few days forward at a time to get items from Nook or make trees grow. 

=^^= Nya


----------



## mimzithegreat (Dec 30, 2008)

i do it so tree grows quiker or when my house gets and upgrade  or wen bord and wanna do stuff LOL


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Dec 30, 2008)

Time traveling is for impatient people who cannot earn bells and items the correct ways. Plus it kills the game's worth.

 Play the game the way it was meant to be. Time traveling back a day to not miss a holiday or something is okay, but when you do things like TT forward a week to grow fruits or holidays that havent even happened yet, that is not a fair way to play the game.


----------



## Dr. Godai (Dec 30, 2008)

I only TT'd once to see what happens on AC:GC's 2099 New Years Countdown.



Nothing.
It just repeats 2099 again :/


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 1, 2009)

I TT'd once on WW because I had to leave my ds to go to camp for a full week and in that week the jellyfish came and went leaving me without the golden fishing rod. But you know what the fishing rod wasn't even worth it to be honest.


----------



## Nic (Jan 1, 2009)

Heck yeah I do! I love TTing.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jan 1, 2009)

i dont... i dont really care if other people do but i dont like to it is kinda cheating to me... getting money faster and getting the items faster it makes it too easy to get a bunch of money and also to get rare items, but if you do it i am fine i just dont do it myself


----------



## Joe (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not bothered about TT. But I did today, Because my shop was turning into Nookintons, And I had loads of stuff to sale, So I TT'd.


----------



## melly (Jan 3, 2009)

I TTed a few times so far, but one day at a time. Gotta make sure my flowers don't die.
but I always end up back to the real time.


----------



## mohawkien (Jan 3, 2009)

i like time traveling, but the part i hate are the weeds


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 3, 2009)

Pyrate Yoster said:
			
		

> Time traveling is for impatient people who cannot earn bells and items the correct ways. Plus it kills the game's worth.
> 
> Play the game the way it was meant to be. Time traveling back a day to not miss a holiday or something is okay, but when you do things like TT forward a week to grow fruits or holidays that havent even happened yet, that is not a fair way to play the game.


Fair? Kills worth? Meant?

I do not see how it's unfair....
I payed for the piece of plastic, I wouldn't play AC if there was no TTing.
Who said it was "meant" to be played a certain way? AC is a VERY open ended game we with freedom of choice, It was not "meant" to be played any certain way.


----------



## bellabear5899 (Jan 3, 2009)

time travelling helps a lot in acww i cant imagine it not being there ... then wed all have to play by the RULES...


----------



## cody6695 (Jan 3, 2009)

I do when nooks is closed and I need money. Like I did tonight lol


----------



## melly (Jan 3, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> Pyrate Yoster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AGREED
I almost broke my neck trying to get this game. >_<


----------



## MygL (Jan 3, 2009)

i like TT but its just doesnt the right way and i dont use it


----------



## AC_Spain (Jan 3, 2009)

I doesn


----------



## SamXX (Jan 3, 2009)

I TTed loads in WW.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Jan 3, 2009)

I time travel somtimes, very rarely.

i do it when tom nook's store gets bigger or maybe there is a special day, like fishing tourney, and i think im going to win, THEN maybe i TT to 6 p.m to get my reward.

or if christmas eve is one day forward, maybe, cause i can get my friend over to play when something is happening.

but i try to not TT...
its hard...
and sometimes i tt some hours to get a song from K.K.


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 3, 2009)

Truthfully, even after I started a time travelling club, I'd rather just wait for events to happen than just time travel to them. It makes things less exciting.


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

I used to time travel, but i don't anymore. It made my game boring. That is why i started a new town.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't and probably will not. Atleast not on my own game.

- Mickey


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

Now that i have time traveled a lot, i don't reccomened it because it ruins the fun of the game. It is better to wait for things to happen


----------



## melly (Jan 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Now that i have time traveled a lot, i don't reccomened it because it ruins the fun of the game. It is better to wait for things to happen


Its true, so I only time travel if I missed a holiday or turnips on sunday morning. :O


----------



## Mickey (Jan 4, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Now that i have time traveled a lot, i don't reccomened it because it ruins the fun of the game. It is better to wait for things to happen


Some people are impatient though =P But whatever, that's their deal/problem =)

- Mickey


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2009)

Did it once for Halloween, wont do it again cause I TT'ed and got lots of weeds and cockroaches >.>,And tons of ppl moved >_< .


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2009)

Lol, if I Time Travel, I'd be disgusted...all those weeds, EEWWW.
LOL.


----------



## Mickey (Jan 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> I haven't and probably will not. Atleast not on my own game.
> 
> - Mickey


I scratch this statement. I had Time Traveled, once or twice though. I don't want to get friendly with this type of 'glitch' or 'feature', whatever you want to call it.

I Time Traveld to purchase Turnips for the Stalk Market.


----------



## Horus (Jan 15, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I only do one day at a time, and/or change the time.


same fo meh!  


i like to TT it makes things go faster so i don't have to wait  ^_^


----------



## melly (Jan 15, 2009)

When Tom nook remodels his store or my house I just HAVE to TT
 Dunno y, I just get excited


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never time traveled. I can be patient, the game is much more fun when you play it the way it was meant to be played. I don't see anything wrong with going back a couple hours or something just in case you missed something, but I'm home schooled so I get to most of the events. I don't think anyone should time travel by months and years and stuff, it really ruins the fun of Animal Crossing.


----------



## melly (Jan 15, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I've never time traveled. I can be patient, the game is much more fun when you play it the way it was meant to be played. I don't see anything wrong with going back a couple hours or something just in case you missed something, but I'm home schooled so I get to most of the events. I don't think anyone should time travel by months and years and stuff, it really ruins the fun of Animal Crossing.


thats true
 I'd say atleast one day at a time maximum if u want don't want to get bored quick


----------



## tehbellman (Jan 15, 2009)

i cant time travel because i signed thing but i did in gamecube one....


----------



## MitchHanson (Jan 15, 2009)

tehbellman said:
			
		

> i cant time travel because i signed thing but i did in gamecube one....


I signed it, too. I think signing the Gentlemen's Agreement helps you control yourself, knowing that you signed an agreement.


----------



## Merlin. (Jan 15, 2009)

I TT day by day, and within each day. But I rarely go through more than 2-3 AC days in one RL day.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

Lmao 
of course i do XD
i do it sometimes
like when im in a shopping mood.
then i keep switching the days back
and forth to see new stuff in the shops

If i ordered something i usually just
get someone to come to my town
soo then my stuff will be in the mail
right when they get there XD

andd i never time travel over 2 days.
i like to keep the regular time


----------



## VantagE (Jan 15, 2009)

Normally only when I miss something... Otherwise I don't.


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2009)

I have Time Traveled too actually. I only do it when I wanted to upgrade the Nook's Store. It's pretty boring on a day where you can't buy furniture. Oh, today's the day he expands, too! I'll be looking forward to shop at Nookway! 

After all, Time Traveling can ruin the fun, produce weeds and cause neighbours to move out, you know...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jan 15, 2009)

<big>TIME TRAVELING RULESS! </big>


----------



## squid! (Jan 15, 2009)

i do. 
        just say if you got a hair cut that you do not like you can time travle i have done that befor because it was sooooo bad     and i paid 3ooo


----------



## AndyB (Jan 16, 2009)

I would have inly ever done it if I had missed something special.
Like someone coming to town, or just an event.
But not always though


----------



## ZhaR (Jan 17, 2009)

I time travel because I don't have the patience to wait until the next day.  I never ever ever travel more than one day at a time, and when I do TT, I always make sure to squeeze out every bit of usefulness that each day has to offer.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2009)

Sometimes.....
well on christmas to get items and sell em


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jan 20, 2009)

I like TT because it is a great way for those of us who work or go to school to actually participate in everything the game has to offer.


----------



## ACFan29 (Jan 21, 2009)

I remember time traveling in Wild World and I somehow messed up my clock and messing with my AM and PM. I never time traveled after that.


----------



## genandnic (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I hate seeing the snow on the ground all the time, so...


----------



## Thunder (Jan 24, 2009)

It's okay, i don't really mind it.


----------



## Resonate (Jan 24, 2009)

I like, and Dislike it.  Just all depends...but i try to not TT, and i haven't since i got ACCF.


----------



## Boomie (Jan 24, 2009)

I only do it when I get my house updated, when I plant trees, and when Nooks is about to upgrade. So 1 - 3 days, is as much as I time travel. If I fast forward too long, the weeds will bug me.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 24, 2009)

I only change the time in the same day, like if I need the store to open when it's closed.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 24, 2009)

Well it's 2001 in my town... o=
(New year's shirt )
Without TTing... I wouldn't play AC. :|


----------



## Collen (Jan 24, 2009)

i dont do it cause i get weeds and my neighbors move away.
i only do it ahead like one day or change the hour to make nooks open...


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 25, 2009)

i had to do it to regrow my grass, but generally, i don't really care.


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 6, 2009)

no, it ruins the fun of the game


----------



## AndyB (Feb 7, 2009)

I just see Time travelling as cheating.
Means you haven't played the game who it was meant to be played.
Live through the game normally.

You can't TT through life to the best parts... yet


----------



## Miranda (Feb 7, 2009)

If I do, it's only like a day. I've not ever gone past 3 days.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't like to.
But I do TT rarely :yes:


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 7, 2009)

only at night so i can use nooks....sometimes.


----------



## Callum1064 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have never TT'ed in AC and I never will


----------



## DarkToad64 (Feb 7, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> no, it ruins the fun of the game


Well for you, but for some others it makes the game more fun.
I TT sometimes only for stuff like waiting for item from nook, Nook upgrading, House upgrading... etc


----------



## Fontana (Feb 7, 2009)

i used to TT

but now its boring and im rich! =D


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 7, 2009)

i Time Travelled like twice but i didnt like it but the reasons i did is cause 1.to get the golden shovel and 2. i missed the christmas event and i still never got anything :'(


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 7, 2009)

No. No I don't.

*<big>POINTLESS TOPIC IS POINTLESS, HOKAI?</big>*

Yes I time travel, a lot.


----------



## Holycrumbs (Feb 9, 2009)

I hate time travelling. AC to me seems like one of those games that are just more fun when you play them in real time.


----------



## Vivi (Feb 9, 2009)

no, i used to, but my views have changed


----------



## John102 (Feb 9, 2009)

do i like it -yes
do i do it-no


----------



## Biochao (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, I time travel, but not in Animal Crossing...  :r 


but seriously, I time traveled in Wild world but once I accidentally set it to a year ahead... ya, I stopped...

I'll still go to other people's towns that have time traveled.


----------



## M33P (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont like tting myself but i dont care if some1 else does


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 13, 2009)

I TT just before a treasure hunt, to gather enough money and nook ponts, to buy all my stuff for the treasure hunts... I dont benefit much off of it.. I have a lot of weeds to pick as a result sometimes.  And I really just spend tons of cash on stuff, that I bury in my town anyways.... I do plan on not time traveling any more though after the hunt tomorrow


----------



## Rene (Feb 13, 2009)

i TT once in a while, to see if a buried fruit will grow, ordered items & once to christmas when i missed it


----------



## xaviar (Feb 13, 2009)

It's okay i don't do it tho.


----------



## lilshortay (Feb 13, 2009)

i ont like time traveling ruins my flowers >.<


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll only TT a couple of hours. But other than that, I don't necessarily like to do it. =(


----------



## spector1 (Feb 19, 2009)

never done it  :O :S


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 19, 2009)

I once conducted an experiment on TT'ing with the Animal Crossing clock and Wii Menu Clock.
Anyway, I rarely TT since I have lots to do in my town but if I finish them, I TT for kicks.
2035 New Year's shirt anyone?


----------



## Anna (Feb 19, 2009)

yes.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to TT quite a bit, but now I'm not doing it anymore.


----------



## Cholito (Feb 23, 2009)

never done it before i like to keep it in real time


----------



## Collin (Feb 24, 2009)

the whole reason of the clock is to make things happen like in real life.
 i may have tted more than once
but i always go back to normal time. 
its because waiting is part of the game.


----------



## Mah (Feb 26, 2009)

No..
in the Cube AC, i do it alot but in WW or CF not a chance unless its a few hours here and there for catalog stuff...i hear that in the last two games, it can really dork up your game so i never did it that much if at all


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 26, 2009)

Me I don't mind people who do tt, i myself keep it on the realtime. I guess unless you call visiting a friends town who does then catching bugs and fish for the musuem then i'm guilty


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

No, because you can't time travel in real life.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 22, 2009)

I Dont Usually Care Lol About Weeds But Itll Destroy My Plants D:


----------



## Niall (Jul 4, 2009)

I do!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

Never!
Gentlemens agreement and I will stick with it > .


----------



## Niall (Jul 4, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Never!
> Gentlemens agreement and I will stick with it > .


My brothers time travel like me!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 4, 2009)

Niall said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if one of you timetravels and you both have the same town then obviously both of you timetravel >_< .


----------



## melly (Jul 4, 2009)

yup, I do, so I can catch fish/bugs or grow hybrids
but haven't for a while now


----------



## Kiley (Jul 4, 2009)

i dont really.


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't. Never.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jul 4, 2009)

I do and I remember sum people *****ed at me because I did lol


----------



## Conor (Jul 4, 2009)

I used to in my old town but now in my new one I will never.


----------



## Phil (Jul 4, 2009)

i use to time travel alot but not anymore


----------



## Jose (Jul 4, 2009)

i use time travel when i need to


----------



## lloydcaine (Jul 4, 2009)

I BLOODY LOVE IT LIKE HELL YA


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 4, 2009)

No because of the weeds


----------



## Mr. Resetti (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of time traveling or time travelers.
I find waiting for it and playing the game like real life fun.  Maybe, because Sundays I buy turnips and everyday see if I could get a large profit from it, but maybe others find it fun for a different reason.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jul 5, 2009)

yes better bug catching and fish catching advantage when i visit other towns


----------



## AC_Spain (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont Like time traveling So muc
but I use the time traveling but for one week no more


----------



## viiamangaka (Jul 5, 2009)

I  think  that  when  u  time  travel,  the "game  fun "isn`t  real
and  i  do  not  time  travel


----------



## Josh (Jul 5, 2009)

only up to 3 days


----------



## Tuc (Jul 5, 2009)

I only time-travel when I'm planning a party to get sparklers and stuff and for the catalog.


----------



## Goomboss (Jul 8, 2009)

My vote is undecided because I time travel so rarely.


----------



## KawaiiSoda (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah, It's funn. Sometimes there is like nothing to do my town.
Time Traveling is fun for trades & games


----------



## blueturbo (Jul 21, 2009)

I used to but now I want my town to be nice because I want a perfect town


----------



## Numner (Jul 21, 2009)

When I did it, I lost some neighbors and got weeds.... :{
So no.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2009)

For: Trees grow, Nooks restocks, catalog items come...
Against: Neighbors move, weeds (do not help my perfect town), flowers die, kinda cheating

I think its fine to time travel a tiny bit, one day or so. But I am against going in time, catching bugs/fish and bringing them back. My brother and I were having a contest to see who could get their museum most full (vs my cousin) My cousin tted and now has almost everything. Now when I ask him if we can tt to the night, he says "No I dont tt!!" But he does. Only if its for him (like to get a kk song/money...) So tting is not my thing


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2009)

Occasionally, yes.


----------



## orangejuicer (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## airhead (Jul 21, 2009)

yes always


----------



## CandyfromMidnight (Jul 22, 2009)

i used to time travel on WW but on CF i dont


----------



## lilypad (Jul 22, 2009)

No. my sister time traveled to a time where gracie grace was in the middle of seasons so there was a clearance with sold out stuff and because she timed traveled it messed it up so all the stuff in our gracie grace is sold on PERMANENTLY. unless we restart ... but that's not going to happen lol.


----------



## Rachel.FOB.21 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah, just to like, speed things along. Like if I just paid off my house, or if Nook [finally] upgrades his store.
I do it A LOT in GC.


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 23, 2009)

on city folk not wild world


----------



## Phoenix Days (Jul 23, 2009)

only a by a day or two.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 23, 2009)

I do it at my friends house because we only get to play at night and stuff, and he neva gets to see holidays, so we TT.

ANd if I am making an orchard I will TT.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 24, 2009)

yes i do


----------



## kierraaa- (Jul 24, 2009)

no.
if i do its for holidays


----------



## Conor (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think people like time traveling, they just do it to get good stuff and events.


----------



## Saud (Jul 24, 2009)

I only TT when I need to catch a fish i missed or to get catalog items or to Expand my house
thats all


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 24, 2009)

I never TT.


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 24, 2009)

I've done it before, but it was a big mistake. I went too far in time and then it pretty much fricked up my town. :/ I don't play it anymore though...


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 27, 2009)

rarely


----------



## melly (Aug 27, 2009)

only 1 day at a time or a few days, other then that, no


----------



## Jose (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes i do it all the time


----------



## Kelli (Aug 27, 2009)

Only if I am very bored


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 27, 2009)

i used for easter cheat

don't care much for money now


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 27, 2009)

Only to hear certain songs.


----------



## djman900 (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't like it, I do it.


----------



## Azumi (Aug 27, 2009)

yes and a  no but i pick no 
i dont like weeds 
but it fun to see the holidays


----------



## melly (Aug 27, 2009)

sometimes, for the gracie seasonal sets


----------



## Away236 (Aug 28, 2009)

When deemed necessary.


----------



## Wizzard (Aug 28, 2009)

No, hate it.


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Aug 28, 2009)

I used to but then people started to hate me so I quit.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope, never TT in CF, but I used to in GC and WW. Saped the fun right out of my game just LIKE THOSE ACCURSED SPIES, SENTRY DOWNRAGEQUITFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

But the Irony is that I clone. All the time.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 28, 2009)

I TT when I need to get stuff I ordered quicklier. I also TTd to get perfect town.


----------



## MitchL21 (Aug 28, 2009)

i tt last night to get the silver watering can.


----------



## mariokartgod (Sep 23, 2009)

not anymore I don't always have enough whisp lamps for weedeating.


----------



## Rene (Sep 24, 2009)

sometimes; when needed like with ordering from nooks ..
otherwise; nope, way too many weeds  :r


----------



## Big MC (Sep 24, 2009)

Time Traveling? I like doing it sometimes, but whats the point when it "Life" that your playing with. Its really the same thing every day on the game.

Cool Fact: Put two black holes together, tail to tail, and you can end up from the start to where you want to go.


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 25, 2009)

I only TT for upgrading my house or to get special items my premium guid has like the ship in a bottle or the leaf. Also I do it when me and my friends just want to screw around and go to holidays like an easter egg find.


----------



## nooky13 (Sep 25, 2009)

never ever cheat or you will get weeds
but you could ask whisp


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess it's alright. I'll only travel 3-4 days at a time, though, then I go back. 

(Just to get flowers and to get my trees grown).


----------



## Kelli (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a theme town so I keep the date within a range that goes with my theme.


----------



## gandalfail (Sep 27, 2009)

im going to time travel now to get my catalog... but no, i don't time travel ever unless nook is closed or catalog or any shop is closed


----------



## Zex (Sep 27, 2009)

When I played I did.


----------



## Ryusaki (Sep 27, 2009)

i did but now i think it is stupid


----------



## Arch Angel (Sep 27, 2009)

Its ok when speeding something up.


----------



## kenziegirl (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes I do. some time not a lot.


----------



## B-Coz (Sep 28, 2009)

Nah. It ruins the excitement for me. Can you time travel in real Life?


OH God, Im starting to sound like Resetti...... :X


----------



## Chibi (Oct 2, 2009)

Sometimes. Like if I miss a once a year event. Sometimes you need to TT


----------



## nfsfan18 (Oct 4, 2009)

:gyroiddance:  I've only done it once. I really don't see the point of ever doing it again. :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2009)

I traveled for my first time last week but did not realize it would destroy my flowers.  It was fun, we went back in time to catch our birthdates, and some holidays.  We went a little in future just to see what winter would be like since we've only had the game for 8 months and had not seen snow.  But I doubt I would do it again.  Our town finally got a sweet review before we traveled and now we are back to C-.  I lost the pretty pink, orange, and purple hybrids I had worked so hard to grow and forgot to put into the house before traveling.  So now I have to start all over with flower gardens.  I doubt I will travel more than a few hours or a day in the future.  At least I will remember to hide my flowers in the house if I go further.


----------



## Jmclark (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to time travel a lot in my old town, because I wanted a lot. Now I've learned that it's funner to play it day-by-day.

The only thing I time travel for is the turnips, because I don't wake up until afternoon on Sundays.


----------



## Irock (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to time travel all the time on the Gamecube.

The game is more fun when you do it day-by-day.


----------



## robo.samurai (Oct 13, 2009)

<big><big><big>*HELLZ NOEZ!!!!!!!*</big></big></big>


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 23, 2009)

Chibi said:
			
		

> Sometimes. Like if I miss a once a year event. Sometimes you need to TT


^^^ true I did that for easter..._5 times >.>_


----------



## vampiricrogue (Oct 23, 2009)

I have to time travel on a constant bases, due that all day, im booked with appointments, promised tasks, and other odd-jobs... by the time i get home, its very late---or even the next day, and everything is shut down. So I time travel, play a little bit, and put it back where it was. 

Life sucks.


----------

